# Just had gyno surgery on NHS



## PumpingIron (Feb 7, 2011)

Feeling really good, wasn't sick at all. Finished all my food after anaesthetic and recovered really fast.

Will try post up some before / after pictures when im feeling better to pull my compression vest off.

The staff were really nice and had some fun banter with them when I was stoned from drugs when I woke up. :lol:


----------



## HVYDUTY100 (Sep 4, 2010)

Good to hear your feeling good mate, was the gyno steroid related or natural


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Hi mate, great to hear youv gone good!

Iv had 2 ops 1 on the NHS (also in the North East) and 1 abroad. My NHS was terrible so im glad yours went well. Is it a compression andage or a vest you have?

Usually the best way is a bandage that you can get REALLY tight..then after around 2 or 3 weeks you can swap to a compression vest. If the one you have isnt real tight you can get some good ones yourself off the net. They can be worn under clothes and not be noticeable.

Really take your time mate i know from experience dont rush back into it. Even when the stitches/skin has healed there is still huge trauma under the skin for a long time after. Your chest will keep changing shape everyday for the next 6 months at least. It may even look slightly worse at any point as the chest area relaxes but there is still scar tissue directly behind the nipple. Once the stitches have closed up properly you can begin massaging the area everyday about 30mins. If there is scar tissue this massaging can be quite hard.

Dont train for 1st 2 weeks, maybe cardio only. 3rd week maybe legs and other light weights just stretching out. Nothing over your head ie pulldowns or pressing NO CHEST!

4th week onwards start working back normally...if anything hurts at all though stop it.

Good luck mate take your time..the month of taking it easy with training is well worth the rewards of everything healing up properly and being right for the rest of your life.


----------



## CMC1314 (Jun 7, 2011)

hope your ok mate the surgery sounds alot more serious than i thought as bigbarnboy said rest as much as you can so the end result is perfect


----------



## PumpingIron (Feb 7, 2011)

HVYDUTY100 said:


> Good to hear your feeling good mate, was the gyno steroid related or natural


Had pubertal gyno from the age of 13 ( 20 now ) so happy to be rid of the bitch tits. They're fvckin awful and hindered me from doing so many things up until now. Im a new man!



> Is it a compression andage or a vest you have?


It is a compression vest that I have on. Its itchy as hell after the local runs its course. It's really quite tight though, feels like a courset lol, seems to be shaping my chest nicely in just these past 2 days and its definately flattened out. Looked a bit saggy immediately after surgery but its went back to a normal male chest shape. So far so good.



> Dont train for 1st 2 weeks, maybe cardio only. 3rd week maybe legs and other light weights just stretching out. Nothing over your head ie pulldowns or pressing NO CHEST


!

Only planning to do 400 calories walking everyday to keep trim and toned, like you say introduce legs in about the 3rd week should be ok then rest follows.



> Good luck mate take your time..the month of taking it easy with training is well worth the rewards of everything healing up properly and being right for the rest of your life.


Thank you so much bud. You're right, its definately worth a bit of patience.



> hope your ok mate the surgery sounds alot more serious than i thought as bigbarnboy said rest as much as you can so the end result is perfect


Thanks! Not as serious as I thought either, didn't stop me sh1tting bricks before the surgery though haha ( never been under general ) - Surprisingly good fun after I woke up laughing at the drip ( tripping balls )


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

Ahh I'd be interested to see pics mate . Was it like hard lumps under nipple or just straight up tits? Hope you get well soon and back in training ASAP !


----------



## PumpingIron (Feb 7, 2011)

Wasn't necessarily lumps or full on titties haha, more like a cone effect going on so it would stick out through tight tops. Looked fvcking dumb.


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

I know all bout how it makes you feel mate...feckin rules your life. Have to dress like a lass worrying what to werar and whats showing too much tit ha..

Seriously though glad it went well mate. Keep that compression on it mate..them tight corsets are a nitemare but keep it on day and night makes a HUGE diffrence to recovery. Once you remove it massage both sides even if its still abit sore, it keeps the scar tissue breaking up.

Oh 1 other thing i just rememberd mate once or twice a day nip the nipple from both sides and pull it out if that makes sense make sure its loose. This stops the nipple sticking to the scar tissue underneath as it forms. If you leave it then it can stick to it and will 'set' there..then the only way to free it is another op.


----------

